# R-22 to 410a



## Larsen15 (Apr 9, 2015)

I have a dry R-22 system that a customer was asking if I could just put R-410a in and run it. I do understand the oil is the same, all we would need to change is the TXV. My queston would be, will the system run or operate correctly after the change?


----------



## heatingrepairchicago (Nov 8, 2014)

Larsen15 said:


> I have a dry R-22 system that a customer was asking if I could just put R-410a in and run it. I do understand the oil is the same, all we would need to change is the TXV. My queston would be, will the system run or operate correctly after the change?


Not at all. The compressor would have to be changed to a 410 compressor


----------



## rdjr1964 (Jan 29, 2012)

The oils are not the same.


----------



## Bama (Jul 6, 2015)

the oils are different waste of time and money


----------



## heatingrepairchicago (Nov 8, 2014)

Larsen15 said:


> I have a dry R-22 system that a customer was asking if I could just put R-410a in and run it. I do understand the oil is the same, all we would need to change is the TXV. My queston would be, will the system run or operate correctly after the change?


you would need to change out the compressor so it really isnt work dealing with. you can get it to work but its just like I said "not worth it"


----------



## smsprestige (Aug 20, 2015)

Where to even begin.......


----------



## heatingrepairchicago (Nov 8, 2014)

you have to match up refrigerants per coil when TXV.. no 410a to r22 etc. Piston coils are interchangeable.


----------



## absolutezero (Feb 11, 2015)

410 much higher pressures it will fail the r22 is a lower pressure system won't work


----------

